# Stolen puppies - Berkshire



## Rana (3 June 2011)

Two black and white female springer spaniels stolen at 5:30 this evening (3rd June) from Hurst. Only six weeks old, man was driving green passat S reg please distribute around Berkshire area and let me know if you have any information.


----------



## Luci07 (3 June 2011)

No news before you get excited but suggestion that you post this onto/create a facebook page immediately. There was a staffie puppy stolen recently - and the owner got him back by the FB page. The dog became too hot to handle - it did take a few weeks but the page really took off - posters were put everywhere and puppy finally came home


----------



## Rana (3 June 2011)

Thanks, have suggested it to the owner. Her son is a techie so hopefully get it up and running shortly!

All suggestions appreciated x


----------



## joeanne (3 June 2011)

And start looking on gumtree and preloved ect.


----------



## Rana (4 June 2011)

Have them bookmarked to check daily, thanks


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 June 2011)

Ditto the advice for a FB page, and as much publicity as possible.  Try and get local newspapers/radio stations to run an article, and put posters everywhere.  I think Dog Lost will put stolen dogs on their listings and that will get there details out nationwide.  Also worth contacting the weekly dog papers Dog World and Our Dogs, and possibly shooting papers as well as they are springers.


----------



## Rana (4 June 2011)

Thanks MM.

Some further details:

Owner was conned and assaulted, thief has been caught on cctv with 2 accomplices. Owner does have a lead but needs police to follow it up and they're being useless.


----------



## Rana (4 June 2011)

Link to doglost page:

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=30169&status=Lost


----------



## Luci07 (4 June 2011)

Rana said:



			Thanks MM.

Some further details:

Owner was conned and assaulted, thief has been caught on cctv with 2 accomplices. Owner does have a lead but needs police to follow it up and they're being useless.
		
Click to expand...

Can you get a copy of the pic from the CCTV? with the stolen Staffy pup, the owner found an image of the pup being taken away by the 2 pigs who stole him. This was put on FB and helped her to track the revolting individuals who had taken her dog.


----------



## Rana (5 June 2011)

Yes, that's been done. Is on FB and doglost page. CCTV footage also being compared to similar footage elsewhere.

Thanks x


----------



## Rana (5 June 2011)

Link to FB group, please join and invite others x

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_206862122688476


----------



## Luci07 (5 June 2011)

Rana said:



			Yes, that's been done. Is on FB and doglost page. CCTV footage also being compared to similar footage elsewhere.

Thanks x
		
Click to expand...

post the FB link on here - the more people who join and "share" the better...


----------



## Rana (5 June 2011)

Should be on the post above...assuming the technology hasn't defeated me lol


----------



## Luci07 (5 June 2011)

think we cross posted - even I am not that blonde!


----------



## s4sugar (7 June 2011)

They are back - appears they were dumped at/near a vet's earlier today.


----------



## Rana (7 June 2011)

Yep, they are in the back of the owners car, travelling home as I type.  They were dumped and handed in to a vets, following all the publicity on news sites, FB, Twitter, Doglost and all of the other sites.  No doubt there will be happy reunion pictures soon!

Thank you all so much for your help, I know some HHOers have been helping, I've recognised some user names on other forums.  The owner has been overwhelmed by all the support she's received.

For everyone else looking for missing/stolen animals, there has been some great advice on here.  Don't give up.

Thank you all again for your support xx


----------



## Chestnutmare (7 June 2011)

Saw it earlier on FB it's just fantastic news that they obviously became too hot... sooo glad they are both OK and now back home where they belong 

Well done everyone..


----------



## Cuffey (7 June 2011)

Great news but would really like to see the thief found and brought to justice


----------



## Rana (7 June 2011)

It is great news. I don't want to say too much publicly, for obvious reasons, but a confirmed name has been given to police....


----------



## Cuffey (7 June 2011)

Rana said:



			It is great news. I don't want to say too much publicly, for obvious reasons, but a confirmed name has been given to police....
		
Click to expand...

Very pleased, he put owners through hell, just hope pups are OK and not picked up any ''nasties''


----------



## Rana (7 June 2011)

They've been checked over and outwardly fine, but obviously no idea what they may have been exposed to, so they can't go back with their mum and litter mates. It's a shame, but at least they're safe and they are *just* old enough to cope without mum.

Just hope the police act on what they've been given...


----------



## millhouse (12 June 2011)

So glad to know the puppies are safely home.  Just read about it in the local paper.


----------

